# French tolls



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone using a pay as you go system on the French Autoroutes. 

Telepaege or something similar.

I have been told such a system does exsist for none residents.

Trevor


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Trevor

Information :: here ::

But I think the telepeage lane has height restrictions (1.85m?)

Gerald

PS Just checked the linked site. You must be less than 2m high


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

I know you can easily buy into this for cars at a point by a major peage. However some exits dont seem to have the quick route available for motorhomes of our height of 3m (maybe because they have limited weight restrictions on the specific exit so trucks cant use it).
If you manage to resolve this please let us know and we will do likewise.

We have been in France for a few days and are frustrated paying by cash as it seems to be very difficult to reach the point to put in cash and get your change. We never used to have this problem when we just used our Nationwide cards but with the fee now introduced we think an additional pound a time is a bit much. We use Caxton for most other things but not sure if it works on auto tolls in France (we know t doesnt in Italy) has anyone tried recently ?


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Gerald and Annie


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

The Télépéage is for cars which have to be less than 2 metres high. I believe you could get a truck one for the motorhome, but you'd end up paying Class 4!

If you're still interested, details ...

here

As we sometimes have to make a rapid dash to and from the Vaucluse in the car, we have a SANEF liber-t badge. SANEF were, I believe the first ones to introduce it for non-residents. It certainly saves a lot of time and bother, especially at busy periods. You pay a 30€ deposit for the mini transponder, which slots into a holder which you stick up by the sunvisor on the inside of the windscreen.

Note 1: it will only work in the holder. If you intend to swap the badge between cars, you can get additional holders.

We have the monthly payment option where our credit card is only charged 2€ in the months that we use it, plus the tolls and you get an itemised bill.

The only problem we've had so far is French drivers not understanding that 'Les Anglais' can now have télépéage too, leading to flashing lights, and in one instance a determined attempt to head us off from entering the lane!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The car lanes are 2m but I think you can still use it to go through the lane the trucks use with the orange T above them.
Only downside is when I picked up a leaflet last year to look into it although you didnt have to be resident in France you needed either a French bank account or Credit card to apply.Worth checking out though as rules may have changed.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

SANEF will bill your British credit card - Nationwide Gold in our case.

We can use the badge as a means of payment in the motorhome, by taking a ticket as normal, and handing the badge for swiping, with the ticket, on exit.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

I tried registering for a ski trip in the car towards the end of the month but the registration process would not take my postcode.

Anyone else had this problem, is there a way round it. 

I note the comments made about purchasing Liber-T at the booths. Having never bothered to look previously is there an office we can pull into to purchase?

Regards

Dick


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Dick1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> I tried registering for a ski trip in the car towards the end of the month but the registration process would not take my postcode.
> 
> ...


Yes, at most MAIN toll booths, BUT after you exit a toll section, not before you enter one. that's just where their offices etc. happen to be.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't see the point of having the Sanef etc card if you still have to queue at tolls,
might as well just pay cash or i will stick to Santander Zero card , no commision charged on overseas use.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

There was a fairly detailed thread on this before

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84956-.html

Malcolm


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Tobysmumndad said:


> SANEF were, I believe the first ones to introduce it for non-residents. It certainly saves a lot of time and bother, especially at busy periods. You pay a 30€ deposit for the mini transponder, which slots into a holder which you stick up by the sunvisor on the inside of the windscreen.
> We have the monthly payment option where our credit card is only charged 2€ in the months that we use it, plus the tolls and you get an itemised bill.


Whilst the above was true, Sanef changed the rules last year - they now insist you have a french bank account and take payment by a direct debit on that french bank account.

I used my Liber-t badge up until November 2010 and it was one of the best bits of equipment I had ever bought. Although the Liber-t car lanes are restricted to 1.85 metres, you certainly avoid the lanes queuing at the pay tolls.

I decided not to open a bank account in France and keep topping it up just to pay for tolls - and now have to queue :evil:

Even if I had opened a french bank account, the liber-t badge cannot be used for motorhomes (class-2 or class-3) and the only alternative is to buy a truck (class-4 badge) which is a real no-brainer.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

siansdad said:


> Tobysmumndad said:
> 
> 
> > SANEF were, I believe the first ones to introduce it for non-residents. It certainly saves a lot of time and bother, especially at busy periods. You pay a 30€ deposit for the mini transponder, which slots into a holder which you stick up by the sunvisor on the inside of the windscreen.
> ...


I'm not sure where you got your information from, but i'm using my tag 4/5 times a month, with my uk credit card being debited as its always been done. I have been told, although i haven't tried it that it can be used with the motorhome. i understand that the credit card booths have height sensors. They all have libre-T tag readers.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

*Obtaining Liber t*

I have followed every link imaginable and they all have the same story; you need a French bank account if you apply from here. Maybe the procedure has changed. Also, not many of the companies have a box for cat 2 vehicles.
You can obtain a TIS-PL Box for cat 2 vehicles with a credit card from toll tickets http://thurly.net/0qsq which seems to be a German company. Has anyone any experience of using this company or does anyone know how you can get a Liber t without a French bank account?[/url]


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

quote]I'm not sure where you got your information from, but i'm using my tag 4/5 times a month, with my uk credit card being debited as its always been done. I have been told, although i haven't tried it that it can be used with the motorhome. i understand that the credit card booths have height sensors. They all have libre-T tag readers.[/quote]

My information came direct from Sanef.

They wrote to me last summer informing me that unless I opened a french bank account and registered with them by November 2010 then I would no longer be able to use my liber-t badge.

I used my liber-t badge during 4 / 6 visits per year - usually between Calais and Moutiers. It sounds as if you may use yours more frequently than me.

I have never experienced any payment issues with my UK credit card so I am bemused to find that different rules may apply.

However, if you only use yours for infrequent visits, i.e. holidays etc (the same as me) then please pm me with details.

I would gladly take this issue up with Sanef as I really missed my badge during our Xmas / New Year trip.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, first of all, thanks to 'TheHewsonFamily' who initiated the thread 'Les Arcs Battle Plan' a link has been provided which is the best I've seen: here

It explains it all really.

I obtained our SANEF badge from the office on the right hand side, just before the entry péage on the east side of Reims on the A4. There's a lay-by. HOWEVER, the Reims interchange was altered last November, with an autoroute bypass to the south, which joins the A4 further east of that original péage. The option does remain to come off the A26 as before, and drive through Reims to reach the péage.

I'm not aware of SANEF altering anything, and my most recent statement, debiting my Nationwide Gold card was 10/11/2010.

Edit: I tell a lie, the last time we used the télépéage was the 13th of November, and the bill is dated 30/11/2010.


----------



## TheHewsonFamily (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been looking into the same issue myself and have found the following link that may be of help:

http://www.tolltickets.com/country/france/libert.aspx?lang=en-GB

edit: as is mentioned above  You dont have to trawl through my ramblings, questions and concerns about our first big trip away now


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

TheHewsonFamily said:


> I have been looking into the same issue myself and have found the following link that may be of help:
> 
> http://www.tolltickets.com/country/france/libert.aspx?lang=en-GB


Yes, that is the company I mentioned above but I had shortened the url. Their fee for the box is much cheaper than Sanef etc but they charge a daily fee after 22 days and 9% of your tolls. I was wondering if you could, for short trips, order the box and send it back within 22 days and pay only the deposit which is why I would like to hear from someone who has used because, as the cliché has it, if something looks to good to be true it usually isn't


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Unless we move our account from Nationwide to Santander with the required investment we seem doomed to a lifetime of trying to reach the change from the machine then !


----------

